# Specialised turbo Levo spare parts



## Moosh (Jul 7, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of a downtube stopper for my turbo Levo.
I'm in the UK.
London.
I can't find one anywhere online.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Usually you need to go through an authorized dealer/bike shop to get Specialized parts. Try your local dealer.


----------

